# Multiple Photos on iPhone



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My wife has just bought an iPhone 5SE and when setting it up I downloaded data from iCloud for some reason she now has lots of multiple photographs some have 7 copies for some reason
Do I delete the duplicates on the phone then backup to iCloud or delete on iCloud first
My thinking is if the former they will still be stored on iCloud.....or doesn’t it matter which way they get deleted
Thanks


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

There are various options to display in time, location style order have you changed any options ?.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

packard said:


> There are various options to display in time, location style order have you changed any options ?.


thanks for your help.
Not sure what she has done TBH, if anything, but she mentioned that she had deleted them off her phone once and they have all come back on again, cant understand why??


----------

